# FurNation is Back Online!



## Dragoneer (Oct 8, 2005)

Furnation has finally returned online!


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 8, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Furnation has finally returned online!


Good to see anything get back online. 

*smiles*
Thanks for that update, 'yena, and keep up the hard work, y'all...


----------



## Tikara (Oct 8, 2005)

:?  What's Furnation? *mauled*


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 8, 2005)

Tikara said:
			
		

> :?  What's Furnation? *mauled*


FurNation is one of the single largest furry web hosting communities on the web.  You'll be hearing its name again soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

Furnation is also the single most shithole when someone spills coffee on server X3 But when it is online, you can basically find almost any artist there


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 9, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Tikara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HO SHIT


I think you just clued me in to the big news. HO SHIT WHOAH. You guys are fucking crazy, if it's what I think it is.


----------



## Suule (Oct 9, 2005)

Thier main page still doesn't work...


----------



## UnicornPrae (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, Furnation is great and turned me on to furry for the most part but it is freaking huge. It is like the biggest library in the world and I found their search engine facility damn near useless. Not saying that they ain't great it is just that you can be so overwhelmed by the sheer quantity of stuff there that you feel lost. I like FA a lot more.

Plus there are the empty files, click an interesting name and find that it has nothing in it. That is real frustrating. Just a minor thing with furnation it has grown so big that you have trouble finding what you need. 

But yay! Furnation is back.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

It's better than VCL X3

THAT SHOULD BE THEIR SLOGGAN! XD


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 9, 2008)

its in trouble and needs all the help it can get  nexxy love is going threw a rough patch


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 9, 2008)

as celebration for this i have posted this i nthe gallery.
feel free to laugh.


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1536523/


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 9, 2008)

uuuuugh necro'd and lock'd


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 9, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> its in trouble and needs all the help it can get  nexxy love is going threw a rough patch


**SLAPS YOU**

A three year old post? Reeeeally? Did it REALLY need to be bumped? Besides, this is the FA discussion forum... =P

Also, "Nexxy Love"? Sounds like a weird porn star name. I'd totally be Diggy Fister, the knuckled love machine. I'd make Brokenwing my bitch. I'd go on to star in a series of obscure underground pornos that would be a hit amongst fetishists and dwarves before falling into obscurity at which point I have to offset my dying popularity with heroine and meth. I'd be a short lived career, but whoo, what a rush.

And yeah, I know it's locked, but... I couldn't resist posting.


----------

